# Hard to decide - Hot Swap Bay for 5.25"



## Sasqui (Apr 11, 2013)

I want a hot swap solution for loose 3.5" and 2.5" HDDs, this looks idea:







Does anyone else make these?  This is what I found:

SYBA SY-MRA55006 
$37 shipped  
http://www.directron.com/symra55006.html

Thermaltake ST0026Z
$50 - $70 shipped
Thermaltake ST0026Z  HDD Accessory - Newegg.com

Kingwin KF-253-BK
$50-$60, but not available.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00856XFUS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2013)

I have this one; just 3 3.5s though (mainly mention to steer you towards brand etc). Icy Dock also makes some nice ones.

iStarUSA BPN-DE230SS-BLUE  Accessories - Newegg.co...


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have this one; just 3 3.5s though (mainly mention to steer you towards brand etc). Icy Dock also makes some nice ones.
> 
> iStarUSA BPN-DE230SS-BLUE  Accessories - Newegg.co...



I'm definietly looking for 2.5" and 3.5" as I have a few of each that get shuffled around.  I'll definitely check Icy Dock to see what they have, thx.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 16, 2013)

I like this for 2.5 ICY DOCK MB994SP-4S
and this for 3.5 SNT SNT-SAC3051TL


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2013)

ChevyOwner said:


> I like this for 2.5 ICY DOCK MB994SP-4S
> and this for 3.5 SNT SNT-SAC3051TL



I got a used Kinwin from WebsterXC on TPU, and love it.  Have used for both 2.5" and 3.5" drives plus I get 2x USB 3.0 Front Panel headers with it.  As with any SATA drive, if the disk is IDE, hot swap won't work and if Dynamic, you have to import using compmgmnt.msc.

I want one for PC #2, I'm leaning towads the Syma (mainly because of price).


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 16, 2013)

I use Thermaltake BlacX Duet 5G ST0022U ABS Plastic 2.5" & 3.5" Black USB 3.0 HDD Docking Station it's not a bay, but this is what I use for my loose 2.5 and 3.5 drives. It's USB3 and the speeds are great. I've got an esata one as well and this one is faster.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 16, 2013)

i use the hot swap bay provided on my soprano snow edition  2.5 and 3.5 are supported


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I use Thermaltake BlacX Duet 5G ST0022U ABS Plastic 2.5" & 3.5" Black USB 3.0 HDD Docking Station it's not a bay, but this is what I use for my loose 2.5 and 3.5 drives. It's USB3 and the speeds are great. I've got an esata one as well and this one is faster.





AlienIsGOD said:


> i use the hot swap bay provided on my soprano snow edition  2.5 and 3.5 are supported



I was looking for something self-contained, hence the drive bay.  I don't want to have a something looking like a toaster sitting on my desk 

The HAF 932 has so much unused space, I only had an optical disk in the 5.25" drive bays before I added the Kinwin, and I still have 2 usable 5.25" bays, the 5th top one is taken up by hoses from the radiator.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i use the hot swap bay provided on my soprano snow edition  2.5 and 3.5 are supported



I just looked up the soprano... nice.  Have been looking for cases that have multiple hot swap bays AND can accomodate a 360 radiator (on the inside).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's a cool site that has some amongst a ton of other stuff:

http://usb.brando.com/pc-stuff_c046d015


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Here's a cool site that has some amongst a ton of other stuff:
> 
> http://usb.brando.com/pc-stuff_c046d015



Wow dude, love that site!  Where else can you find a pair of these:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah I came across it in the Raspberry Pi subreddit.


----------

